# AMR pre employment skills test



## missrc (Jan 9, 2013)

I have passed my written test for AMR in SOCAL and am going to do the skills test tommorow, Was wondering if anyone has been through the process and knows what to expect for the skills?Thanks!


----------



## Glider (Jan 9, 2013)

If your speaking of the practical stations:

Medical: Just use common sense. If its a ETOH, make sure to state that you would protect there airway, establish AVPU level, etc. Just the basics. Its not the NREMT sheets, but if you treat it that way, youll pass with flying colors.

Trauma: Remember your shock, oxygen, bandaging, c-spine, splinting. If its a dog bite or wound, ask what it looks like, how deep. Just ask questions. As long as you don't do anything that would harm the patient, and ask many questions about the injury, and ask the pt to describe it.. youll be fine. 

They want to pass you. This was my experience at least


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2013)

It is really area dependent. Most AMR locations don't even have skills testing. 

But normally it will be a medical and/or trauma assessment mixed with other random skills. 

They don't look for it to follow NREMT perfectly. They are looking instead for a good/fairly good assessment from a competent EMT. 

For my area, at least, you take the skills test and if you pass then you get an interview with the supervisors, General Manager (aka Boss), and/or field training officers


----------



## missrc (Jan 9, 2013)

firefite said:


> It is really area dependent. Most AMR locations don't even have skills testing.
> 
> But normally it will be a medical and/or trauma assessment mixed with other random skills.
> 
> ...



When you did your testing did they have a patient for you or just give you a scenario and ask what you would do?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a trauma assessment with no injuries and then had to backboard the patient (mannequin). 

I also had an oxygen station/adjuncts.


----------

